# smoked venison first smke  (pics)



## rejii (Mar 6, 2009)

for my first smoke i used deer hind quarters and they turned out pretty good




thanks for all the helpfull info i got on here! now i cant wait for my next smoke.


----------



## pineywoods (Mar 6, 2009)

Looks good congrats!!


----------



## bassman (Mar 6, 2009)

Congratulations on a great first smoke.  You're hooked now!


----------



## rejii (Mar 6, 2009)

Thanks and your right i am hooked going to run her tomorrow


----------

